# SIMATIC IPC 477D, 19" Touch Display automatischer Start bei Spannung ein



## Auto_Well (11 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach der BIOS Einstellung für ein automatisches hochfahren des Rechners nach Spannungswiederkehr. ich habe schon  die SIMATIC IPC547G  eingestellt . aber hier (SIMATIC IPC 477D, 19" Touch Display) es sieht unterschiedlich aus 
so  wo kann ich die einstellen ?
danke im voraus so


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Februar 2019)

Nach den Einstellungen hatte ich bei unseren neueren IPC´s auch schon ( erfolglos ) gesucht.

Bei unserem 547E kann man zwar was einstellen, das er bootet wenn man ihn hart ausgeschaltet hat,
aber nicht bei jeder Spannungswiederkehr ( wurde der PC also sauber heruntergefahren, bootet er nicht bei
Spannungswiederkehr, wird einfach die Spannung abgeschaltet und neu angelegt, bootet er ).

Bei unseren älteren IPC´s konnte man noch einstellen, dass er immer bei Spannungswiederkehr bootet :-(

Siemens IPC547E automatischer Start bei Spannung ein


----------



## PN/DP (11 Februar 2019)

Alternatives Einschalten:

Eine SPS könnte den PC mit einem "Wake On LAN Magic Packet" einschalten/aufwecken.
Möglicherweise ist auch ein Einschalten über USB möglich, doch da kenne ich mich nicht aus.

In der Betriebsanleitung des IPC477D steht


> Remote Powermanagement
> SIMATIC IPC mit Intel ® AMT können über einen anderen PC ein- und ausgeschaltet und neu gestartet werden.


Damit kenne ich mich allerdings auch nicht aus.

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Februar 2019)

Ich hatte eigentlich bei derartigen Serien der IPCs (vom PC420 bis zum IPC227E) nie ein Problem mit dem Neustart bei Netzwiederkehr. Das hatte immer zuverlässig funktioniert, egal wie man den Rechner abgeschaltet hatte. Von daher kann ich auch nicht beurteilen, wo es bei euch klemmt.

Dass ich diesbezüglich im BIOS etwas ändern musste, ist mir nicht in Erinnerung. Eventuell war es aber bei den ersten Serien so. Was ich jedoch mit Sicherheit eingestellt habe, ist der Standard in der Menüauswahl beim Herunterfahren. Dort wo "Herunterfahren" die Default-Einstellung ist, muss man auf "Neustart" umstellen. Erreichbar ist diese Einstellung (betriebssystemabhängig?) über die Einstellungen der Taskleiste bzw. des Startmenüs oder notfalls über die Registry. Auf meinen Systemen läuft XP-Embedded bzw. Win7-Embedded. Diese Neustart-Funktion war auch stets unabhängig vom Status des ewf-Schreibschutzes.


----------

